# Flight being cancelled



## DBT90 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi all,

We are running into problems to get into Australia after our visa was granted, we got three different flights cancelled, one being cancelled the same day we booked it.
Has someone run into the same problems?

Currently we have booked a bussines class ticket to Brisbane, as we heard that bussines class booking were less likely to be cancelled, but we are just on our nerves and I think we are going to be until we take off 2 months from now.

Any tips? Or anyone wants to share theyr experience?


----------

